# LCD TV question



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

I got a new LCD flat panel HDTV for Christmas (Sansui HDLCD1908 19 inch) and I am enjoying it very much. However, there is one thing I want to ask about LCD TVs.

In the manual, it states that leaving a permanent image on the screen for long periods of time (such as news tickers, or viewing 4:3 sources as they are with the black bars on the sides, which I prefer) will cause burn in. But, according to the LCD TV Buying Guide, burn in or image retention cannot occur on an LCD TV. http://www.lcdtvbuyingguide.com/lcdtv/lcdtv-misconceptions.shtml

I do know burn in can occur on plasma TVs.

Is it true that LCDs don't suffer from burn-in or image retention?


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

music_beans said:


> I got a new LCD flat panel HDTV for Christmas (Sansui HDLCD1908 19 inch) and I am enjoying it very much. However, there is one thing I want to ask about LCD TVs.
> 
> In the manual, it states that leaving a permanent image on the screen for long periods of time (such as news tickers, or viewing 4:3 sources as they are with the black bars on the sides, which I prefer) will cause burn in. But, according to the LCD TV Buying Guide, burn in or image retention cannot occur on an LCD TV. http://www.lcdtvbuyingguide.com/lcdtv/lcdtv-misconceptions.shtml
> 
> ...


Properly adjusted for brightness and contrast, LCDs are only prone to burn in over a period of many hundreds of hours of continuous use with the same area static or not being used (black bars). The likelyhood of you experiencing burn in unless you leave the TV on a 4X3 image and/or ticker 24 hrs. a day for a couple of years is nill. You should not have to worry about burn in unless there is something about the manufacturer's implementation/technology of the display pannel I am unaware of.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

It can happen (had it happen on my old LCD) but it is hundreds of hours of the same thing on the screen.

I had burn in from always using pillar box format on my widescreen LCD and almost never using full screen content.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Grentz said:


> It can happen (had it happen on my old LCD) but it is hundreds of hours of the same thing on the screen.
> 
> I had burn in from always using pillar box format on my widescreen LCD and almost never using full screen content.


So, does that mean I need to switch to Stretch-o-Vision for 4:3 content? I don't have my TV on for 24 hours straight, and only for a few hours at a time.


----------

